# This is me



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Today is SUPPOSEDLY the day I find out for sure. (toomanybikes knows what I'm talking about)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I know, I've seen it*

and when I organize the 'all Merckx, all Steel" rBr get together you and I will be twinsies!!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> and when I organize the 'all Merckx, all Steel" rBr get together you and I will be twinsies!!!


We can only hope. Even Mrs Gel is bummed out. Fingers crossed. 


And to think, I had not one, but TWO, carbon Kestrel's at my house not three weeks ago. WTF was I thinking?! Shudder.  Luckily I came to my senses and sent them back. :thumbsup: 


Contingency plan looking do-able. But it ain't what I'm waiting for by a long shot.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes good call*

dumping the disposable rides

plastic is for purchasing steel, that is all

you got my support, I feel ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I really hope this comes together for you.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

still waiting.

seller was _gracious_ enough to email me around lunch to tell me he had nothing to tell me yet.  obviously he's desperate to keep it, but I'm not letting him off the hook. I keep saying the same thing, "I want it and have the cash ready to go". I'm going to make him say "I'm not selling it."

thanks guys. send good vibes towards Florida for me. I'm going to bed.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Well just heard from the seller. He's keeping it. He rounded up some extra money somewhere else. Can't say as I blame him. He said he'd give me first crack at it when he goes custom in the next year. Hopefully he does. I'm sure it will take me that long to find another one. 

Anyway, I've transitioned from "still waiting" back to "still looking." sigh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Damm nit.

Sorry about that.

I'll go back to hunting.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Damm nit.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> I'll go back to hunting.


No worries. Thanks for the heads up in the first place. Keep 'em coming.

I can say that I'm more than a little bummed out though. But I'll keep looking. 

I do have a plan B available (NOS Casati SPX), but I've got no enthusiasm for it right now. Maybe when I get back from South Africa I'll be more amenable to it. It's definitely not going anywhere.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

This happened to me last year with a vintage Masi Gran Crit. Local Craig'sList add turned into a private bid war complete with informal e-mail interviews and everthing. Finally the guy just had "no time right now to meet, but you'll be the first viewing ........"
After 6 weeks and dozens of emails, I finally gave up and erased all means of contacting the guy. Just a flake I guess.
Good luck with the patience thing.


----------

